# NTKERN.VXD MMDEVLDR.VXD Help!



## cagarneau (Apr 12, 2003)

well.....here goes,
while i was searching the web for a fix to my prob I noticed that i was not alone, which makes me feel good.
I'm using an HP Pavilion XE734 Win98Se.....i've had great luck until now.
One day about 4 months ago my sound vanished. I tried to apply what little cpu knowledge I've got....but to no avail.
In my Device Manager I've got a caution sign on my "Crystal WDM audio Codec"....which brings me to a prompt telling me the following files/apps are corrupted: 
NETKERN.VXD
MMDEVLDR.VXD

I tried to repair my driver, also to no avail. I feel as though I'm at an impasse.....can anyone help?

-craig


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

First run sfc. Then if it doesn't fix it, you'll have to extract the files off your windows disk and replace them by hand into c:\windows\system\.

You may have to copy them to a temp folder first and reboot into a command line, then move them to c:\windows\system using dos commands.


----------



## cagarneau (Apr 12, 2003)

thanks for helping me out...
sfc did not work. I do not have my restore disc. I think it was lost in my move from SC up here to CT. I found the MMDEVLDR.VXD file in c:\windows\system and i think the NETKERN.VXD can be found in c:\windows\options\cabs in the win98_48.cab file

can i copy these and try to run the copies.....how?

thanks
-craig


----------



## cagarneau (Apr 12, 2003)

i guess my main question is whether or not I can fix this problem without having my restore disc.

--craig


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 14, 2003)

I lost sound capability on my computer recently and in Device Manager had an exclamation point on my sound driver. Driver details presented the following message: "The NTKERN.VXD, MMDEVLDR.VXD device drivers could not load the device (Code 2.)".

I realized this was soon after downloading and installing the Direct X 9.0a upgrade from Miscrosoft. Apparently it didn't download and/or install correctly, so this caused the problem. To fix this, go to the "Windows Update" site again and reinstall the Direct X 9.0a upgrade.

It worked for me. Hope it works for you.


----------

